# Simrad West Marine "PLUS" warranty



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

What you should do is get your check and buy the EVO3 12" new. Its almost the same exact amount. ISLA has them in stock while they last.....


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

ISLA Mapping said:


> What you should do is get your check and buy the EVO3 12" new. Its almost the same exact amount. ISLA has them in stock while they last.....


Yes, appears the NSS9 EVO3 is not available anymore. Thought it was a couple weeks ago, when I started this adventure. Did not know ISLA Mapping sold units. Think I will.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

And that folks is what this Forum is all about; people helping people…..Well done to all who posted advice.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> And that folks is what this Forum is all about; people helping people…..Well done to all who posted advice.


For those that are not aware.. The EVO3 was replaced by the EVO3_S. For any inshore rig there is no need to consider the S model as there is no noticeable difference in performance and the few minor home screen differences are not worth the approximate $2,000 extra you pay for it. For offshore rigs with multiple displays and radar etc, there is a speed difference but only for those large set ups. The units look physically identical. All of the EVO3 units are gone except the 12" models. You can get an EVO3 12" for less than you can buy an EVO3_S 9". And the EVO3_S 12" is about $4,300. Bottom line, the EVO3 12" is really the best value in the entire marine industry for GPS at this time. They will likely be all sold out this summer. If you are considering upgrading, it really is the best choice but time is not on your side. When they are gone, the EVO3_S will be the only EVO 3 you can get new and they are not inexpensive..


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up I’ll be reaching out to you very soon.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I had the issue last year. Simrad said send it in and they sent me a new unit. 
I did it all by email so I had a record of the exchange.
I’ve no complaints. 
just bought an Nss 9 evo 3s s for another boat and I’m happy with it.

That’s bullshit about the plus warranty. Don’t forget that.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Mount it externally or you’ll have heat problems again. Those units don’t do well console mounted. They are air cooled, small consoles don’t vent well.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Will your SIMRAD formatted FMT chips work in a Lowrance unit? Or if you opted Lowrance do you then have to buy new FMT chips also?


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I've had my lowrance live 9 since 2019, and it's been flawless. At the time I bought it, it had faster processors than the Simrad for this price point, so I went with it. 

I purchased through BOE Marine and got 2 extra years of warranty. 

The lowrance absolutely cooks in the Louisiana sun, but its never been an issue. I now do my best to give it some shade though from time to time.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

SS06 said:


> Will your SIMRAD formatted FMT chips work in a Lowrance unit? Or if you opted Lowrance do you then have to buy new FMT chips also?


The chips are not unit specific and work the same in any compatible unit.


----------



## BrandonBeers (25 d ago)

Someone on here just posted a new in box evo3s for $1850. That may be a good choice for you.


----------

